# Father and Son



## bigdcred (Sep 19, 2007)

Opening day me and Don my son went out to our hunting place, we hunted hard seen a couple of smaller 2 points Don passed them up, about 1:00pm we went back to the s10, we were just standing there deciding what to do and Don ask where the possible bag was? I didn't have it. Lil Don says he thinks he knows where it is, all the way back where we had made our last push, well neither of us had eaten all day so I sent him back to get the bag and I went to Richfield and got us some lunch when I got back I found Don laying under the ATV trailer asleep, I scared him to death when I pulled the car up close to him, after he calmed down stoped shaking and pushed his eyes back into his head he tells me he thinks he has hit one but not sure of his shot, so he left the deer and come got me. we went out to where he shot the deer and after a few min. we found some blood then after tracking it in some of the thickest crap, we found his buck, a nice 3x2 good size deer and one shot right threw the hart, I think the deer was dead before he left to come get me, but I am happy he came and got me first so we could find it together. this is his 3rd year of deer hunting and so far 3years of 2x3s and 2 Elk, he is a good kid and one heck of a Drummer. I am a lucky Dad!!!![attachment=0:d5599]DonDeer07(4)resize.JPG[/attachment:d5599]


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

That is an awesome story. YOU GET IT!!! that's what life is about.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

pretty cool of him to fill his tag while you were out. yes you are a lucky man.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

that pretty neat man congrats to you and your son on his deer.


----------

